# sentra se-r turbo question



## dantheman1028 (Jan 6, 2008)

hey i've got a 92 sentra se-r and am gonna turbo it, but i cant seem to find a turbo manifold and turbo to use that will bolt up. Is there such a thing? what did you guys use? thanks.


----------



## Chozen (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, you have a lot to learn. www.sr20forum.com


----------

